# Invitation - 2nd Annual POC Freeze Out Tournament



## 2POC

Don't miss your chance at a big payday winter tournament in Port O'Connor. 2Coolers are again invited to the 2nd Annual POC Freeze Out Tournament.

January 28th, 2017
Artificial Only
4 person Teams
$500 entry fee per team PLUS a Calcutta and side pots

For more information visit www.thefreezeout.com/

Also follow us on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/Freezeoutpoc/
http://www.facebook.com/Freezeoutpoc...type=3&theater


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Glad to help. Will be a great event...*

hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! As the year end nears, we are quickly turning our attention to the 2nd Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament in Port Oâ€™Connor Texas January 28th 2017!

We have secured our main sponsors and would like to thank everyone for their support! The Freeze Out is happy to say that we have a 100 % returning sponsor rate for 2017! Those returning sponsors are:

Wet Sounds
POC Gun and Rod
Coastline Marine
Rusticscapes
Mill Creek Custom Homes
RainKing

We are proud to announce a new Title Sponsor â€œBay Flats Lodgeâ€!! Bay Flats Lodge has taken the Promotional Sponsor role in the 2017 Freeze Out and hopefully for many years to come! Thank you Chris Martin and your wonderful team!

I cannot tell you how much we appreciate our sponsors, without you this tournament would not be possible! We are still needing raffle sponsors, so if anyone would like to donate some cash or raffle items to support the POC schools, please contact me directly.

So!!!

Great Sponsors!
Good Competitive Fishing!
Lots of Food and drinks done first class!
Big Payout!
Live Calcutta!
And integrity! Mandatory Polygraph for all winners!

This yearâ€™s tournament is budgeted at 30 teams (120 rods is our goal) and we anticipate hitting that number based on the early entries we have already received. Last year we had 23 teams with 69 rods! Because of the scale of this yearâ€™s tournament we will be cutting entries off on Dec 31st. This will give us ample time to make the appropriate accommodations keeping with our commitment to a first class fishing tournament! We have advertised our tournament in the Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine with incredible response! I have attached a copy for your review. We will run a second ad this month with the addition of our new Title Sponsor â€œBay Flats Lodgeâ€! So letâ€™s get our teams together and send in your entries!

Big payout this year made possible by our sponsors and as always first class service from The Freeze Out Fishing Team!!!

Lance Abel


----------



## 2POC

*Last days to register*

Because of the catering element and in order to get all the swag delivered prior to the tournament, we are asking that all entries be submitted by the end of this week (Dec 31). We don't need all signatures until the captain's meeting so entry fee and registration form will work.

As of now, 12/26, there are 33 teams registered - we can take up to 40.

2POC


----------



## 2POC

*Full*

Well, we are 40 teams strong as we hoped...and I mean strong. Best sticks on the coast fishing this tournament. I would be surprised if we don't get a $20k Calcutta. Big payout for someone in 3 days.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Congrats on the turnout. Good luck in the tournament!


----------

